# Mudding Uneven Drywall Sections



## Kagnewban (10 mo ago)

Greetings everyone. First time homeowner here. I came across this forum while trying to do some drywall repair.

We removed a section of half inch drywall around a window in one of the bedrooms. In addition to being nailed down, the drywall was also attached to the studs with what appeared to be liquid-nails. Well, rookie mistake, we scraped off the old dry liquid-nails residue before hanging new half inch drywall. As you can guess, part of the new drywall is now sitting lower than the old drywall creating a bit of a lip/step where the new and the old meet. This is only happening at the corners and is in places approximately 1/8 inch lower. I have been staring at this wall for months indecisively kicking myself for removing the liquid nail residue. I would appreciate advice from experts here on how to proceed. Im hoping I don’t have to re-do the whole thing since corner beads are already in place.

Keeping in mind this is my first foray into drywall and I’m going to look at this wall everyday, will I be able to mud over the lip and smooth out the surface? Should I just hire a pro? Will they be able to smooth it out? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

This is a very easy and simple fix. Just call up a local drywall finisher and theyll do it easily. If you want to do it yourself buy a roll of mesh tape, a taping knife and a pan, a bag of 45 minute quick drying joint compound mix a bit with water and do it yourself. Watch YouTube if you need help seeing how it's done.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Hire someone who does this for a living itll save you from looking at subpare work for years, im not being an ass, its tough repair for a non pro.


----------



## Kagnewban (10 mo ago)

I decided to take both your advice and call a pro. After countless no shows and no follow through, I finally found someone to complete the work. It was such a relief to see someone be professional and deliver quality work on time and at the agreed upon price. He now has several jobs lined up with other neighbors.

Thanks y’all.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Kagnewban said:


> Greetings everyone. First time homeowner here. I came across this forum while trying to do some drywall repair.
> 
> We removed a section of half inch drywall around a window in one of the bedrooms. In addition to being nailed down, the drywall was also attached to the studs with what appeared to be liquid-nails. Well, rookie mistake, we scraped off the old dry liquid-nails residue before hanging new half inch drywall. As you can guess, part of the new drywall is now sitting lower than the old drywall creating a bit of a lip/step where the new and the old meet. This is only happening at the corners and is in places approximately 1/8 inch lower. I have been staring at this wall for months indecisively kicking myself for removing the liquid nail residue. I would appreciate advice from experts here on how to proceed. Im hoping I don’t have to re-do the whole thing since corner beads are already in place.


The professionals use cardboard drywall shims to level out the face of the drywall. And even to recess butt joints.


----------

